# do follicles move from one ovary to the other



## wevaa (Sep 11, 2006)

hi i have had an ectopic prg so i had my left fallopian tube removed. i'm now on clomid to help boost my chances but the only problem is, each month the left side ovary alwasys takes the big follicles from the right side is that possible please help me. i have ascan booked for tomorrow and i think it has happened again as i have pains in my left side, so i may be ovulating on that side.

Can anyone give me some advice i need some guidance. should i ask to be given a higher does.

Please help


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The follicles don't move from one ovary to the other but the fallopian tube can waft across and pick up any egg released.

I've replied in more detail to your same question on the Peer Support board.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80360.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------

